# New Setup



## Slownas1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Some built some bought....

*Cerges Reactor:*
(Did this one myself)

*Details:*
GE Model # GXWH04F3/4 in. Inlet Whole House Water Filtration System
3/4" x 3/4" x 1/2" threaded PVC T
3/4" male PVC threaded to 3/4" female
3/4" to 1/2" threaded PVC bushing
small piece of 3/4" PVC tube
1/2" to 1/4" Brass bushing
1/4" to 1/8" Brass tubing adaptor
2 Vinyl tubing adaptors
-3/4" to 1/2"
-1/2" to 1/2"

*Regulator:*
(Found this on PlantedTank.net)

*Details:*
*Concoa 2122381-350* w/ 40 psi max output pressure.
*Burkert 6011 A* brass 24 volt AC solenoid with DIN and wired 24 volt AC adapter
*Ideal Valve* 52-2-13 needle valve
*Parker brass fittings*


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice reactor setup. I'm a big fan of those check valves too.


----------



## Slownas1 (Apr 26, 2014)

AaronT said:


> Nice reactor setup. I'm a big fan of those check valves too.


Thanks the only thing I didn't think about with this reactor build was an in line shut off valve of some sort....yeah they are pretty sweet us plastics has some fast shipping too...loving this regulator


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Apr 25, 2014)

Why do you have your working pressure set so low? There nothing wrong with low working pressure, I'm just curious. I believe Mr Barr has his personal set up at 10 psi, and I'm wondering if lower working pressure would equal better control. It's confusing considering that, bigger tanks use reactors and you wouldn't need to have such fine control with 2 - 3 bps. 

Try setting it higher and tell me how well the ideal metering valve controls your bps. If I had my working pressure on 5 psi, my Swagelok S series becomes a Parker HR.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Why do you have your working pressure set so low? There nothing wrong with low working pressure, I'm just curious. I believe Mr Barr has his personal set up at 10 psi, and I'm wondering if lower working pressure would equal better control. It's confusing considering that, bigger tanks use reactors and you wouldn't need to have such fine control with 2 - 3 bps.
> 
> Try setting it higher and tell me how well the ideal metering valve controls your bps. If I had my working pressure on 5 psi, my Swagelok S series becomes a Parker HR.


I would imagine that's why he has it set lower, for better control.


----------



## Slownas1 (Apr 26, 2014)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Why do you have your working pressure set so low? There nothing wrong with low working pressure, I'm just curious. I believe Mr Barr has his personal set up at 10 psi, and I'm wondering if lower working pressure would equal better control. It's co. using considering that, bigger tanks use reactors and you wouldn't need to have such fine control with 2 - 3 bps.
> 
> Try setting it higher and tell me how well the ideal metering valve controls your bps. If I had my working pressure on 5 psi, my Swagelok S series becomes a Parker HR.


I've never tried it higher. This is my first setup so....most things I read said to take it slow and all reactor threads spoke of not needing a high working psi to get a good result. At that working pressure I was able to start with 1 bps and increase from there. I ended up at 3 bps and drop checkers turned green. I have left it at that. I'll give it a go at a higher working psi and let you know the out come.


----------

